# STUPID NERVOUS WORRY THING!



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm feeling pretty happy and upbeat this evening after having a good afternoon, and having a yummy date with my boyfriend, but this morning i was on the verge of having a panic attack...I didn't want to post this on the Anxiety forum, as i guess i don't want to hype it up, but i was wondering who else finds it hard to go out socially if they don't keep doing it evey week.I've been a bit of a muppet, and let my IBS control me too much over the last few months, so i've not been out as much as i used to, therefore when it came to going on a date today that involved sitting through a film for 3 and a half hours in a cinema quite away from my home, i wasn't too happy.I had a fantastic time once i was there, but i spent the whole morning worrying about getting an attack and therefore i spent the whole morning around the bathroom *viscious cycle*I know it's silly, and that at 20 i shouldn't be worrying about little outings, but i really got myself worked up. i miss being spontaneous and going out with a care in the world.Any one else suffer the same or just have an opinion in general? xXx


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Hi! This is actually my first post since I was only diagnosed this week...can't tell you how happy I am about that tho...at least now I know.Anyways, I have the same problem. I spend the whole day or even the day before going out totally freaking about it and worrying where the washrooms will be if I have to use them or if people will look at me weird when I have to go running out of a room (especially painful at exams let me tell you). Luckily I have tons of supportive friends who don't mind pulling off a highway to a restroom or letting me sit on the aisle. Still tho...Its very hard not to know when you're going to have an attack...I think that's honestly the hardest part for me...Glad to know someone else worries about it too tho







Hope you have a Happy Christmas tho and much fun on New Year's EveHugz,Kestrel


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

thanks Kestrel x it always means a lot when someone takes a little timeout to respond.Glad you've stumbled across this website! I've had ibs since i was 14 yet only discovered this site 3 months ago *hehe*Hope you too have a fantastic christmas and that your IBS lets you eat some of the gorgeous food!xXx


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey, Did you go and see Lord of the Rings by any chance? I had the exact same problem - I was worried that I'd have an attack in the middle of the film - let people down, then worried that if i couldnt go someone would lose money because they booked the tickets - then worried that i had to get the bus there, a 1hr trip on the bus never fills me with joy...I think the worse thing is worrying that you're going to have an attack and then you get so damn worried that you do have an attack before you even get anywhere. I was meant to be meeting friends in the morning (film was at 3) but my whole morning was spent doing the toilet dash. Once I got there I was perfectly fine and watched the whole film with no problems.I think the problem with IBS is that you do have to plan ahead...and the problem with planning ahead is that you have longer to get worked up about everything.Although I had a fantastic time and sometimes you do just have to build up the courage to go for the things you want, it's hard not letting IBS control you and your life but if you let it control you then what kind of life can you have? xxx


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I totally agree...I spent the whole day before I went to Harry Potter (another 3 hr movie...ACK!)...I went w/ a whole bunch of UWO students and we reserved like 3 rows...I had to dash ahead of everyone else tho so I could get an aisle...but then I find that even tho I spend the whole day in the washroom and worrying..I never have to leave during the movie...weird..Haven't been to see Lord of the Rings tho...my bf is dying to go...maybe I'll let myself be convinced in the new year...Happy Christmas to you guys! Hope that you can eat all the stuff you want! I'm craving chocolate right now...but can't have any *sigh*Anyways...ttylHugz,Kestrel


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i totally have to have the aisle seat too! i will not enjoy the movie if i don't. i swear, i can get myself so worked up some times that i can just make it worse. and i was diagnosed when i was a junior in highschool.i usually just keep a bunch of immodium on me (like 6 or so) and a bottle of water. i usually end up taking one before i leave and i won't eat much. that seems to help me some.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

i did indeed go and see Lord of the Rings! *hehe* i'm glad i went though! it was fantastic *exclamation*One day our bowels will not rule our every thought and move.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Sparkle, Yep, I do have the same worries! I'm 28 and I'm rarely out and about. Pretty much the only time you'll catch me at a bar or club is if my band is playing. Even then, it should be a fun time, which for the most part it is, but also there is a lot of stress and anxiety involved due to worrying about IBS and that just ruins the whole thing. Before, during and after a gig, I just put on the old smile and am not truly at ease until I get back home. That tends to make the "meeting chicks" situation virtually impossible!!I hate feeling like a recluse.







It seems that Anxiety and IBS are all buddy buddy and like to hang out a lot. They are like that Saturday Night Live skit from the 70's "The guest that wouldn't leave." (-or something like that)


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Ooh! On a side note, I think they should put a big screen in the rest rooms at the movie theater for us! I'm not asking for much, just maybe a 6' x 5' screen. Maybe surround sound in the stalls.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Dude, what do you play? What kind of band is it? Im a music student, love it!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Dude - couldn't agree more! *hehe* even just audio of the film would be great...many a time have i missed the best bits of a film just because nature called *screamed*Keep in touch x


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

I am the drummer in a heavy metal band. We play our own stuff. We may cover a tune now and then, but rarely will we cover a tune at a gig. It's hard to compare your own music to others, but I'd say we're a mix of Black Sabbath meets Iron Maiden and Corrosion of Conformity. Luckily I have not had an "episode" at a gig yet. Oh how cool would that be... "1...2...3...4... Oh wait... Ummm... hang on everyone I gotta run to the rest room." Wow, I'd be the coolest drummer EVER!







Yep, the line for autographs forms to the LEFT of the stall.... (I could sign them on TP! hehehe)Maybe if I played bass or guitar or was the singer it would be better, that way I could just walk off stage and just re-appear a few minutes later and no one would be the wiser!







Rock on!


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

TheDude - I see you're from Ohio! What part are you from?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi LittleBonJoviGirl! I sent you a PM.


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm actually going through that whole bit right now . . .


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

Have the same problem. I'm 22 and get very depressed that all my friends can go out whenever they want and I don't feel like I can. I think it annoys them, as they don't really understand what it's like. Has anyone ever managed to go camping! My friends have been without me for the last few years, and don't understand why I can't stay in a tent in a field,with no toilet close by.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Tell me about it! I really wanted to go to the Reading festival last year, but there was no chance of going for the whole weekend, or even over night cos of the guts, then the worry lalalalala *agh*But hey...Tomorrow's challenge is going to central london and ENJOYING it. I seem to spend so much time stressing, i forget the purpose of the exercise is to have fun!!!Who else doesn't get exited about going out anymore...?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Right there with ya! Instead of being happy to go do something, instead of "Oh cool, I get to go do this on Friday!" I'm more like "Great now on Friday I have to go do this." I also hate when I go somewhere and the first thing on my mind is scoping out where the restrooms are.


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

It's so good to here someone else feels like this, besides my Mum! Sparkle, my friends live in London, and I have to dose myself up on immodium to be able to go and see them. Just staying at someone's house other than my own freaks my tummy out!


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

Dude, is that like "The Dude" from The Big Lebowski? And I know what you mean about the effort to go out thing. I had second thoughts about New Year's eve! I just had to pull myself together, I mean it was New Year's eve for God's sake!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I understand about New Year's...I was having a HUGE attack the day before. So much pain I was actually throwing up. Hate it when that happens. But I decided that I didn't want to be the only one sitting at home on New Year's while everyone else was partying up. So I got lots of rest, ate nothing on the 31st and actually survived the night! =D I was really proud of myself. Btw...is central London that bad??? My parents just moved from Singapore to Esher. My bf and I are going to visit in Feb and we have lots of stuff planned...hope there are washrooms along the way! I hate this! ACK! The trips isn't even for a month and I'm already worried about where the bathrooms are!







Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

It depends where you go in London. All the stations have toilets, but you have to pay to use them! If you don't have a 20p coin are ou supposed to poop on the floor? *hehe* The tube trains don't have bathrooms though, so beware!I love London, but i find it quite stressful as the travelling can get a bit manic. The tube is very fast and time saving, but it gets packed and hot and smelly *ugh*I avoid places like Oxford Street as it's too busy, but areas like Covent Garden and Kings Road in Kensington are gorgeous and feel relaxed.I'm not sure how great the public loos are, but there are MacDonald's everywhere, which i rely on just for the toilet facilities!Kestrel, i got your Pm *thanks* I'll email you later xXx


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh, and LIzzie - if it's any consolation, i only feel comfy staying over at my boyfriend's...any one elses home and i'm like, "thanks, I'll be going now..."xXx


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Lizzie - yes, it is TheDude as in The Big Lebowski.







hehehe The Dude is so cool!







I also feel the same way about staying at someone elses house too! I get that way even visiting. Anxiety of whether of not I will have to use their restroom sucks.







OH, and it's a million times worse if I go to someone's house and their is food involved!







Oh well... The Dude abides...


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

I love the Coen brothers, I've seen loads of their films now. I love Barton Fink, but my favourite has to be Oh Brother Where Art Thou? Hilarious!







I never eat as much at other people's houses as I do at my own just in case, and I always dose up on immodium first. I don't particularly like taking it, because it makes me C, but the doctor told me to take two in the morning before I go out, if I think I'll have a problem. Does anyone else take immodium as prevention, before anything has actually happened? I'm a bit new to all this, I've not spoken to many people who have IBS before, this is great!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh yeah, I take Imodium as a precaution before I go out if I think think there is a possibility of IBS rearing it's ugly head. "Go away IBS... Go away!!!"







Hmmm... that's kinda like that whack-a-mole game!


----------



## Brockbaby (Aug 27, 2002)

wow, at least i know that i'm not the only one who gets this anxious!! I'm going on a weekend camping trip with my outdoor recreation class in school and I am mighty nervous!! I am a drummer as well btw! stef


----------



## DkKnight3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Wow...just reading all of this is amazing, I have never met another person with the same problems I have, I havn't spent the night at a friends in so so so long, I cant go out of town, I am even afraid to go to school because I just cant get up and run from class, it really helps to know others are out there too, oh ya I always have to have the end seat in a theater, I also ALWAYS drive places, I always have to have my car just in case I get real bad, but the thing is I never feel good, i always feel sick one way or another, sometimes just worse, but i never feel good...it kills me inside, thanks though because just reading everything knowing others are out there helps alot


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I am so glad that i started this topic! it was totally worth being a nervous wreck before going to the cinema if it's got us all talking







I'm hoping the hypnotherapy will help my anxiety side of IBS so that i'll feel more able to be more adventurous. I swear there's an extrovert inside me just bursting to get out if only i wasn't always so worried about darn poohing! Argh!Maybe the key to social anxiety is getting married to another 'sufferer', or having ibs-ers as best friends *hehe* then we need never worry about feeling embarrassed, and we could all sit around eating our soya fake-meat and drinking our mint teas...







Anywho, i need some breakfast (it's only 10.35am here) xTake care everyone


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

I wish it could be that way. I wish with all my heart that we could just live our damned lives like healthy people. I really miss it, and I must say, I really hate myself for taking good health for granted for 17 years. If I ever, for some reason, get my life back, I will NEVER forget this. If I ever get it back . . .


----------



## DkKnight3 (Jan 10, 2003)

lucky i was born with it, plus when i was born i had Cronic appendicidies (born with one) crushed my stomach and took 15 years before they took it out, now i have IBS, acid reflux, and ulcers, but honestly i just try to think of things worse, like haha having no legs, or something that really prevented you from living and do things, i just try to be thankful that this is all i have to deal with, even though its hard and at times i fall apart, i have never known what it is like to not have stomach problems accept for one day, and that was spent in the hospital after a major surgery where my entire body was cleared of..well everything damaging at the time since i just have surgery, wow minus the scars and not being able to move, it was bliss haha, i just keep praying for the best, and hope we find a reason for it someday


----------

